# Transporting fish across state lines.



## odieobie (Oct 2, 2010)

If you possess a Florida and Alabama saltwater fishing license . Can you leave Alabama (home) travel into Florida waters during a specific fishing season, then carry your catch legally on your boat back home? I know it's a forum but I've heard 20 things from 20 people. Not looking for any speculations.Facts and help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

probably best to call FWC and get it form the source, they're easier to get ahold of than you may think too.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I doubt an fwc officer would care much about stories and excuses and exceptions. Bottom line is, Florida waters have different laws than Alabama. It's prolly not a good idea...


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, but you must not violate state rules. Either state.

So, for example. You cannot catch a bull red in AL with a valid AL license, then go into FL. The FWC will write you a ticket in FL for the oversized fish.


----------



## Snoozer (Apr 14, 2014)

I took up fishing as a relaxing hobby. As soon as I understand all the laws/rules I'm gonna drop a hook in the water. 

This could take years!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Bump, I'm interested in this answer also!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Trailered the boat back from Louisiana a few weeks ago... 20 redfish, four of which being bull reds in tow. Not a worry in the world.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

You can buy fish from market and transport, so I don't see an issue. Buddy flew home with 48qt cooler loaded with filets...not to say you won't get harassed.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

FWC doesn't pull cars over randomly....or planes. Horrible examples fellas.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

We do it all the time. By boat between LA and MS and between AL and FL.

It's really no big deal, you just have to read up.


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

I know if you live in ms and fish in la and possess size and limit for la waters you can return to ms but you can't stop and fish in ms water or you will get busted


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

If you are referring to the upcoming snapper season then you will be legal as long you have license for both states. 

I'll find that link Anglers Reminded to Report Red Snapper Landed in Alabama 

Thursday, May 21, 2015 - 2:30pm


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Yakavelli said:


> FWC doesn't pull cars over randomly....or planes. Horrible examples fellas.


So your saying a truck pulling a boat that looks like it has been fishing hasnt or doesnt ever get pulled over? For say a trailer light out or what not? Then they search your boat & coolers?


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

KingCrab said:


> So your saying a truck pulling a boat that looks like it has been fishing hasnt or doesnt ever get pulled over? For say a trailer light out or what not? Then they search your boat & coolers?


I had to say I was having similar thoughts yesterday. Had gone over to my brothers fishing rodeo in Slidell, LA. They both have a 12" creel size limit for specs and a 25 count max. Also a 5 max on reds. 

I towed my boat over. 

I wasn't concerned about it when towing my boat back, but did think about it after my wife dropped me and the boat at the launch, and as I was motoring back to my dock I passed the Alabama Fish and Wildlife boat who was up against another boat checking their catch!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

markbxr400 said:


> I had to say I was having similar thoughts yesterday. Had gone over to my brothers fishing rodeo in Slidell, LA. They both have a 12" creel size limit for specs and a 25 count max. Also a 5 max on reds.
> 
> I towed my boat over.
> 
> I wasn't concerned about it when towing my boat back, but did think about it after my wife dropped me and the boat at the launch, and as I was motoring back to my dock I passed the Alabama Fish and Wildlife boat who was up against another boat checking their catch!


Now that would have been a tough situation to explain.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

KingCrab said:


> So your saying a truck pulling a boat that looks like it has been fishing hasnt or doesnt ever get pulled over? For say a trailer light out or what not? Then they search your boat & coolers?


As a matter of fact...no...that's not what I'm saying. Are you sayin you've had your fish checked by a cop, on a routine traffic stop, who isn't FWC...even ever heard of that happening? I haven't...not around here.


I feel like I need point out that we aren't talking about carrying fish over the hwy. OP asked about carrying fish on the water and I guess the best answer depends on how lucky you feel at the moment.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

cape horn 24 said:


> If you are referring to the upcoming snapper season then you will be legal as long you have license for both states.
> 
> I'll find that link Anglers Reminded to Report Red Snapper Landed in Alabama
> 
> Thursday, May 21, 2015 - 2:30pm



This is the answer to the original question.

Anglers who retain red snapper caught in waters of another state when Alabama waters are closed can land those fish in Alabama if they meet the following conditions:


Must have a valid fishing license and meet legal requirements (size and creel limits, etc.) for the jurisdiction where fish were caught.
Must have either an Alabama saltwater license or, for anglers over 65, a free saltwater angler registry to cover the limit(s) of retained fish.
Transit only through state waters without stopping, except for a mechanical or medical emergency.


----------

